# When did you STOP having sex with your kids in the room?



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I know that when they are teeny it doesn't matter because they don't really pay attention and have no idea what is going on.

But what about when they get older....like 14 or 15 months.

He is starting to really take notice in interest in anatomy...especially dh. It's like he realizes he has the same equipment it just looks different....


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I could never really do it when they were awake in the room...maybe when they were teeny tiny. But we are still keeping busy in the same room here and there when they are asleep. (they are 3 and 18 months) Generally though we go into the other room. If things happen to unfold in the room with them so be it...
As far as noticing anatomy.







Dd, (3 yrs) definately notices dh's penis (when we bathe together or he pees in front of her). Lately she will try to pee like dad, standing grab the skin on her lower belly and point it down. lol We had some balloons around last week and she would say the thingy on the end (where it is tied) is a "peanut" (penis, lol) and she'll pretend to pee with it. It is all very funny but I am just hoping she never does these things around grandma. Our younger dd (18 months) has been terrified of dh's penis ever since she discovered it several months ago. She points at it and whimpers all distressed like. So he covers up around her now.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I guess the last time for us was when dd was 9 months. We were camping and sharing a tent. But I have a feeling we would do it again if we all camped together like that again. She's 19 months now, but this time we are planning an overnight camp without her.

But at home we make sure she is occupied in another room. Even when she was a newborn we made sure she could not see us, though she was often in the same bed.


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

Are you humpin while the baby is WATCHING?
I just find that so wierd.
We do it while th ekids are asleep, but never awake.


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

We never did. We always left/leave the bedroom.


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

We only did it once with ds in th room and he was sleeping. It was kind of hard for me to make the transition from mommy to sex goddess with him laying there on the bed. If ds is in our bed, we go into the guest room and do it there. If we didn't have a guest room, we'd probably do it on the couch.


----------



## mahdokht (Dec 2, 2002)

*


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

we don't have a guest room or a couch... we used to build a nest around the sleeping baby ni our bed and we'd be together on the other side... now we drag a matress into the living room, or just throw some blankets down.. whatever we have time for. *sigh*


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by khrisday_
*Are you humpin while the baby is WATCHING?
I just find that so wierd.
We do it while th ekids are asleep, but never awake.*
NO...at least not intentionally. If he is awake he is in another room but he has walked in. We normally cover up and go about our business. but this last time he walked in and we didn't know it. He reached onto the bed and grabbed dh's foot and giggled...scared dh to death since we didn't even know he was awake...he had been napping.....


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

we've never been comfortable getting in the groove with the kids awake, but we still don't have a problem if they are asleep, most of the time we go into another room because I am like another poster, I have a hard time transitioning from mommy to sex goddess.


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

I also don't feel comfortable having sex when the kids are awake, even before my 8 month old dd was born. We wait until the kids are asleep.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank God for this question, DH and I were starting to wonder if we were the only people who had ever done this, and if we were horrible parents for it!

We still do now, but only if she is asleep...she is 10 months.


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

and I felt really relived when they moved in their own room at 9 months. i was tired od dogin it on the living room floor and couch


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Never started. The whole idea gives me the willies.


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Thank you for asking this question....I was wondering myself about it and it's not like I can ask my sil LOL!

DS is 10 weeks, but very alert, so we only do it when he's sleeping. This last time though, he latched on in the middle of it (still sound asleep), so we finished quickly....but that was WEIRD!!!


----------



## greymama (May 30, 2003)

Well let me see, we stopped having sex about a month before our son was born (that was 20 weeks ago) so I assume we should start doin' it again???

Just kidding. When our son was younger we would have sex while he was in the room, even in the bed sleeping. I honestly felt weird and wouldn't do it again (sex with baby in room... not IT). For me to relax our son has to be sleeping in another room during sex.

On a funny related note: my mom recently told me about one of her friend's daugthers who was having sex with her DH when their 4 year old son walked in and yelled out, "Ride em' cowboy!" If that was me, I would have laughed so hard.


----------



## Christicha (Jul 15, 2003)

My #1 son will be 4 yrs. (8/23/99) and my #2 son is 6 mo. (1/19/03)
Now we all sleep in the same room with two beds put together.

We have been in all different sleepin arangements though. Me and Hubby in bed and #1 in a crib. Then us 3 in the bed, then us 3 in the same room but diffrent beds. Then me and hubby in our room and #1 in his room. Then all 4 of us in the bed, then 3 in the bed and #1 in the room but different bed. Then me and hubby in our bed #1 in his room and # 2 in his bed.
We have had sex in every situation except all of us in the bed because that was right after my C-birth and well that would have been a little painful and kind of squished and a little weird.
I don't like doing it when they are in the bed. The only time we did it when when #1 was awake was when he was all set up with a movie and a snack in another room. Otherwise they are always both asleep.
They should never see mommy and daddy do that!!!
Although #1 has walked in a few times so we never do it when he is awake now. But thank gosh for us, I am too scared he might have woken up or walked in so I always kept us covered.
It is very hard to be all into it though when they aren't in there own room because if they wake up and look at ya it kinda ruins the mood.

Mommy 2 Mommy

Christicha
:bf























happily married 4 yrs. 12/30/99 to J.J.







and mommy to Cedric 8/23/99







and Camron 1/19/03:binky


----------



## jackson's mama (Apr 27, 2003)

DH would barely have sex with me when DS was in utero! Even that was too close for comfort for him







.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

We used to all the time when we thought she was asleep. She has her own bed in our room. We have always covered up and been quiet but apparently she saw us once because she play-acted her dollhouse dolls doing it under the blanket!!! I was really, mortified! I'm sure she had no idea what we were actually doing.

And a few mos. ago we were on vacation and really wanted to be intimate in the hotel room and dd was with us at that time. We turned on Animal Planet and did it very quickly and she never saw us. I'm pretty sure when this baby was conceived too! 

She's 2.5 years old. We no longer do it with her in the room (not that I'm in the mood these days anyway!) and are also starting to cover up ourselves and teach her about privates.

Darshani


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

when kay was really little we could put her in her bouncy & turn her away from us & give her something to play with

once she became mobile at 6 months that was out & we no longer felt comfortable because anytime both of us where together..she wanted to be with us too

so at about 6 months it was over for nookie unless she fell asleep

she has always co slept.. so we had sex in the living room most the time when she was in bed.. unless she fell asleep in the living room. .. then we went to the bed
except some really quickies in the middle of the night.. we would push her to one side of the bed
& move to the other (queen sized bed)

just recently we took the side off her crib & pushed it upside our bed & thats where she sleeps most the night..
so as long as shes asleep & over there Im fine with DH & I ML

she is a whiney kid when she starts waking up..so I dont worry she will wake up & us not know

DS is legally blind & is disabled.. so has no idea anyways..


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

When she crawled up on the bed, inserted her head between our faces, sneezed all over me, and then said, "Mummy? Brekkie?"








:


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

That's why I could never have sex with a kid in the room. I just know I'd never respond normally again.


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

I never could do it.







We put dd in her bouncy chair once at 6 weeks while we attempted sex but it was really distracting. I must have issues...







So we always have done it without dd in the room, while she's sleeping.

This is kindof OT but really, after I had dd, sex kindof repulsed me. Not that I thought it was gross but I was not interested. I'm sure it was hormonal because it's wearing off now (thank god, after 11 months). I can't really explain it but I had this feeling that because I was a mother I wanted to be *pure* for my dd??!







:








: I have no idea... I think it must've been the mothering hormones kicking in FULL FORCE and completely obliterating the sex drive. Really, I was weepy with love for my dd for a long time.







Still am if you get me going but I have a better handle on it now.


----------



## Twinsmama (Apr 8, 2003)

Sex? What's that? Ha ha ha...

We made a few goes at it when they were really tiny, but this was mostly for my dh's benefit--my libido didn't come back until the twins hit about six months (which was a couple of weeks ago). Even if we wanted to get busy with them awake in our room we couldn't, because if the twins are awake they want ATTENTION. Period. And talk about a mood killer. I can barely feel sexy when they are asleep, and if they are awake forget it!

Besides all that, it's almost a non-issue for us because they keep us too busy to really "get friendly" most of the time...


----------

